# Anyone changed the color of pinstripes?



## uwharrie (Dec 15, 2010)

My "new to me" cart is black with red pinstripes. My driving horses are red roan and palomino. I am not sure the red trim will be the best color for them.

Has anyone changed the stripes on their cart (without doing a complete refinish?)

If so how hard or easy is it?


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 15, 2010)

Pinstriping is VERY hard, especially painted. I tried painting once by hand and also the little bottle tool, and had to completely sand it off and do over. Now we use automotive vinyl pinstriping. If it is laid on a clean surface, it wears just as well as paint. I have had it get messed up under the breeching straps, so we don't stripe there anymore or any other place it would get rubbed. Once it is down, it stays down and there is no getting it off without taking off the clear coat with it, but it has to be on a very clean surface. Any waxes or polishes won't help it stick. And I love that the stripes are "perfect". There aren't any brush marks and double lines are even.

Hobby Horse Clothing Company has a chart that you can pick what colors go with your horse. http://www.hobbyhors...ors/index.shtml It is a Western-based clothing company, but the principles are still the same. Red roan is probably _the hardest_ color to pick a color to go with. Maybe gold or silver depending on what the metal is on your harness.

Myrna


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, would not have even thought about vinyl auto stripes. ( BTW the easiest way to remove the vinyl is with a hair drier, warm the vinyl and it peels right off.)

The trick would be covering the existing stripes!



RhineStone said:


> Pinstriping is VERY hard, especially painted. I tried painting once by hand and also the little bottle tool, and had to completely sand it off and do over. Now we use automotive vinyl pinstriping. If it is laid on a clean surface, it wears just as well as paint. I have had it get messed up under the breeching straps, so we don't stripe there anymore or any other place it would get rubbed. Once it is down, it stays down and there is no getting it off without taking off the clear coat with it, but it has to be on a very clean surface. Any waxes or polishes won't help it stick. And I love that the stripes are "perfect". There aren't any brush marks and double lines are even.
> 
> Hobby Horse Clothing Company has a chart that you can pick what colors go with your horse. http://www.hobbyhors...ors/index.shtml It is a Western-based clothing company, but the principles are still the same. Red roan is probably _the hardest_ color to pick a color to go with. Maybe gold or silver depending on what the metal is on your harness.
> 
> Myrna


----------



## jleonard (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't have experience with removing pinstripes, but I will say I have the vinyl stripes on my EE and they have held up well (except near the breeching as Myrna said).

When I first started eventing I chose red to be my color because I already had a lot of red tack laying around. I had a bay at the time, so it worked. My next horse was a chestnut and she looked surprisingly good in red! Poor mare, she is now teaching a little girl to event and her colors are pink, it still doesn't look too bad though. I also have a chestnut sabino roan who just has to deal with the red, as I'm not about to change my colors now! I am a redhead too, so it's just bad all around I guess. Maybe my color sense is missing, but I haven't hated the red on any of us






Anyway, back on topic, would it be possible to put the vinyl over the existing stripes?


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the timely info about the vinyl striping!

On the vintage cart I'm stripping down (just finished today and about to start painting) the original colour under the red turned out to be burgundy with silver pinstriping.

I'm going to repaint burgundy, but wasn't going to attempt the pinstriping by hand





I have to get this out of the house by the weekend as we are having our family Christmas celebration on Saturday.

Too bad, it looks great there! Personally I'd just keep it in the house and admire it all winter, haha

Wilma


----------



## BBH (Dec 15, 2010)

wilma.....is this one of the carts you just got?? would love to see pictures.......


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi - it's the red one with the big springs. The springs, hooks, seat rail and axle parts were gray or silver. The rest was burgundy.

It's looking pretty nice, will get some pics once I get it back outside.

I had my doubts about the burgundy/gray but now with the first coat of both colours I "get" it - cute as anything!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 19, 2010)

Commenting on the vinyl strips I had issues with my chriot with the vinyl coming off. I don't know if it was because of the wood or what, but if anything rubbed on the vinyl it would come off, it was good for about a year.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I was finally able to take a good look at the cart. I dont think there is any way I can just cover the existing stripes with vinyl. I would either have to just paint over them ( and I know how hard that is) or paint over them with black and restripe. Not sure how hard that would be to match the black or if I would have to paint the whole darn thing. (not somthing I want to get into right now)

There are stripes all over the darn thing!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 20, 2010)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Commenting on the vinyl strips I had issues with my chriot with the vinyl coming off. I don't know if it was because of the wood or what, but if anything rubbed on the vinyl it would come off, it was good for about a year.


That has to do with the cleanliness of the surface before the stripes were put on. We stripe wood all the time and don't have a problem, but the surface has to be very clean before you put it on. No waxes or oils, no furniture polish, etc. It works best on a fresh paint job.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 20, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> Not sure how hard that would be to match the black or if I would have to paint the whole darn thing. (not somthing I want to get into right now)


You'd be surprised at how many different blacks there are!


----------



## JLSTABLES (Jul 13, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> Pinstriping is VERY hard, especially painted. I tried painting once by hand and also the little bottle tool, and had to completely sand it off and do over. Now we use automotive vinyl pinstriping. If it is laid on a clean surface, it wears just as well as paint. I have had it get messed up under the breeching straps, so we don't stripe there anymore or any other place it would get rubbed. Once it is down, it stays down and there is no getting it off without taking off the clear coat with it, but it has to be on a very clean surface. Any waxes or polishes won't help it stick. And I love that the stripes are "perfect". There aren't any brush marks and double lines are even.
> 
> Hobby Horse Clothing Company has a chart that you can pick what colors go with your horse. http://www.hobbyhors...ors/index.shtml It is a Western-based clothing company, but the principles are still the same. Red roan is probably _the hardest_ color to pick a color to go with. Maybe gold or silver depending on what the metal is on your harness.
> 
> Myrna


If you measure the lenght, and the width and send me the dimentions and what colour you want I can do them for you, we are a CUSTOM full colour vinyl and decal business..I do anything, from vehicels to stall name plates...Just send my an email and then I can give you a quote.

Thanks Liz Elliott


----------

